# Football Team in Oxford want to play Teams in Spain on a tour



## craggles79 (May 1, 2012)

Hello/hola.
The summer of 2013 myself and my local amateur football team, Horspath FC, are interested in coming to Spain to play against a couple of local teams. We're still not too sure where exactly in Spain yet, but getting games through here will make our minds up,but early suggestions are around Benidorm and Costa's.
So if your interested in arranging a mini tournament or a friendly game please get in contact with me and we can arrange something.
Craig Marsh.


----------



## happy_man (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey craggles79, if you're thinking Barcelona my mate plays for a team in the Barcelona International Football League of amateurs and says on their website (at the bottom of this page BIFL - Barcelona International Football League ) who to contact to arrange friendlies - worth a shot!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this is our local team - javeamigos.com | CD JAVEA


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

craggles79 said:


> Hello/hola.
> The summer of 2013 myself and my local amateur football team, Horspath FC, are interested in coming to Spain to play against a couple of local teams. We're still not too sure where exactly in Spain yet, but getting games through here will make our minds up,but early suggestions are around Benidorm and Costa's.
> So if your interested in arranging a mini tournament or a friendly game please get in contact with me and we can arrange something.
> Craig Marsh.


While your idea sounds good, you will need to be aware that in many places, the temperatures (in the shade) can be in excess of 40°C.


----------



## perdiu83 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Amateur team*



xabiachica said:


> this is our local team - javeamigos.com | CD JAVEA


I am part of a team of amateur players that play on the same ground as CD Javea. Over the years we have hosted a number of touring teams from Holland, Wales, Ireland and the Uk ( we actually have a team coming over in October 2012). 

PM me if you want to get in touch.


----------



## barhillfc (May 14, 2012)

perdiu83 said:


> I am part of a team of amateur players that play on the same ground as CD Javea. Over the years we have hosted a number of touring teams from Holland, Wales, Ireland and the Uk ( we actually have a team coming over in October 2012).
> 
> PM me if you want to get in touch.


Hi, 

we are a football team coming to benidorm on 25-28 may 2012, the team we were playing has let us down, can we play against your team, i know its short notice,

thanks


----------



## perdiu83 (Apr 24, 2010)

barhillfc said:


> Hi,
> 
> we are a football team coming to benidorm on 25-28 may 2012, the team we were playing has let us down, can we play against your team, i know its short notice,
> 
> thanks


Hi

We play in a sunday league but I will check the fixtures and talk to the guys to see if we can sort something out. It is short notice but who knows we may be able to arrange a game.

Chao

Veterano


----------



## barhillfc (May 14, 2012)

Hello mate,

is there any News on the game? We have a mini bus sorted if we can get the game and I guess you play Sunday nights rather than the morning?

Let me know,

Cheers


----------



## perdiu83 (Apr 24, 2010)

barhillfc said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> is there any News on the game? We have a mini bus sorted if we can get the game and I guess you play Sunday nights rather than the morning?
> 
> ...


Hi

Still looking into it. Our fixture list shows that we have a game (we play sunday mornings) on the sunday of the weekend that you are here but we have a number of guys who we train with, but are not part of the team, who might want to get a team together to play against you.

Unfortunately I will not know an answer until our next training session on Tuesday. One of the other problems will be getting access to a pitch at such short notice. It is very difficult to be able to book a pitch in the area as it is often being used by the kids for training/ matches or being used by one of the local spanish teams, however it is not impossible.

i will be touch

Adios

Veterano


----------



## barhillfc (May 14, 2012)

What's your email address mate?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barhillfc said:


> What's your email address mate?


he's not allowed to put it on the forum ..... only by Private Message


you need to make a few more posts to activate your Private Message facility, so have a look around to see if there's anything you want to ask, or maybe you can give some advice somewhere?


----------



## perdiu83 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Football*



barhillfc said:


> What's your email address mate?


Hi there.

I have tried but unfortunately it has not been possible to arrange something at such short notice, due to a combination of a lack of players who are available and a venue.

Good luck in trying to secure a game and I hope you guys enjoy your time in benidorm.

Adios

Veterano


----------



## barhillfc (May 14, 2012)

Mate,

Thanks for trying I know it's proving a nightmare!

Do you have any contacts of any teams closer to benidorm? 

I can find a Sunday league similar to what you play but can find an email or phone number for them?

Any ideas?!

Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

barhillfc said:


> Mate,
> 
> Thanks for trying I know it's proving a nightmare!
> 
> ...



Did you try this, I posted it on another thread you replied to FUTBOL AFICIONADO DE BENIDORM

Jo xxx


----------



## barhillfc (May 14, 2012)

Yeah but I can't find my way round it, 

I'm not a great technical person! Website are not my best forte! 

Any ideas?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

barhillfc said:


> Yeah but I can't find my way round it,
> 
> I'm not a great technical person! Website are not my best forte!
> 
> Any ideas?


 Well theres an e-mail address on the front page. Just click on it and send them a message - I'm sure that they'll be able to translate it if you write in english and if they answer you in Spanish, put it on here and someone will translate it for you???

jo xxxx


----------

